# Souris bloquée au milieu à gauche de l'écran



## thomac28 (22 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir à tous, 
J'ai cherché sur le forum mais je ne trouve pas de réponses à mon souci.

J'ai un imac intel 17" (1,83 ghz) et ma souris se dirige constamment sur le bord gauche de mon écran vers le milieu.
Dès que je bouge le pointeur, il revient irrémédiablement à cet endroit. J'ai essayé avec une mighty mouse filaire et une bluetooth.

Autant dire que pour faire des manip', c'est vraiment pas pratique.
J'ai réussi à désactiver et réactiver le bluetooth mais ça ne change rien.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Thomas


----------



## CRISPEACE (22 Juillet 2008)

thomac28 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> J'ai cherché sur le forum mais je ne trouve pas de réponses à mon souci.
> J'ai un imac intel 17" (1,83 ghz) et ma souris se dirige constamment sur le bord gauche de mon écran vers le milieu.
> Dès que je bouge le pointeur, il revient irrémédiablement à cet endroit. J'ai essayé avec une mighty mouse filaire et une bluetooth.
> ...



Question stupide mais bon... J'me lance : Tu as essayé de changer de tapis ou de vérifier qu'il n'y ai pas une poussière qui traîne par là... 
Oui, je sais, c'est bête, mais au moins on est sûre... :rateau:


----------



## thomac28 (22 Juillet 2008)

Question logique, je comprends...

J'ai bien vérifié les poussières et changer de support, ça ne change rien.
Pour info, les deux souris marchent très bien sur mon macbook.


----------



## CRISPEACE (22 Juillet 2008)

Tu as redémarré ton Mac entre chaque changement de souris ?
Peut-être un problème de programme du côté du mac puisqu'elles fonctionnent sur le MacBook... :hein:


----------



## thomac28 (22 Juillet 2008)

Je viens de tester à l'instant avec les deux, c'est toujours pareil. 
Je pense effectivement que ça vient du mac.

Au démarrage, la souris se trouve bien en haut à gauche vers la pomme pendant environ une seconde. Comme si elle était bien reconnue mais que le bug arrive juste après.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (23 Juillet 2008)

thomac28 a dit:


> Je viens de tester à l'instant avec les deux, c'est toujours pareil.
> Je pense effectivement que ça vient du mac.
> 
> Au démarrage, la souris se trouve bien en haut à gauche vers la pomme pendant environ une seconde. Comme si elle était bien reconnue mais que le bug arrive juste après.



... et quand tu démarres à partir du DVD ou d'une autre partition ???
... cela permettrait de savoir s'il s'agit d'un problème soft ou hardware.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2008)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> ... et quand tu démarres à partir du DVD ou d'une autre partition ???
> ... cela permettrait de savoir s'il s'agit d'un problème soft ou hardware.



Avant même d'en arriver là, tu pourrais tester à partir d'un autre compte utilisateur (quitte à en créer un rien que pour ça), histoire de voir !


----------



## thomac28 (23 Juillet 2008)

J'essaie tout ça dès ce soir.


----------



## thomac28 (24 Juillet 2008)

Je n'ai pas crée de nouvel utilisateur, impossible avec le pointeur qui se fait la malle constamment.
Par contre, j'ai mis le DVD d'installation et la souris marche très bien dans le programme d'installation. ça vient bien du système visiblement.

Je viens de lancer l'installation (archiver et installer), je pense que ça réglera le problème.
C'est radical mais ça devenait impossible.

Je vous tiens au courant à la fin de l'installation.


----------



## thomac28 (24 Juillet 2008)

C'est bon, tout marche très bien maintenant.
Par contre ça ne me dit pas d'où ça vient mais le principal c'est que c'est bon.

Merci à tous.


----------



## CRISPEACE (24 Juillet 2008)

De Rien...


----------

